# Finally, a 5er Premium ATK



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 5, 2012)

My wallet is sooooo screwed , check this out:
Ibanez.com | Basses | ATK805E

Holy craaap!!!!

















I have an ATK 750KA but I always wanted a 5er, if the price is right, I'm getting it. What do you think?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 5, 2012)

Dunno. I'm not really a fan of the combination of the smaller exotic-looking wood body and the gigantic chrome bridge.

Don't get me wrong, I love my ATK305, but something about this one doesn't gel with me.


----------



## Necris (Sep 5, 2012)

The massive chrome bridge coupled with the unnecessarily large headstock adds up to a 
"no thanks" for me in the aesthetics department.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 5, 2012)

these things are tone monsters do it man


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 6, 2012)

Necris said:


> The massive chrome bridge coupled with the unnecessarily large headstock adds up to a
> "no thanks" for me in the aesthetics department.



I gotta agree with you, man. If it had a smaller bridge and headstock, and I had the money, I'd be all over this thing like trippy art on a Tool album


----------



## Thep (Sep 6, 2012)

Stuff like this just shows that Ibanez is the fucking best...


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah it doesn't really do it for me in the looks depo. as has been said +1 to the bridge/headstock comments. i'm sure it plays nice though.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 6, 2012)

I imaging that both the bridge and headstock really ad to its tone, maybe thats why they are so big.

The pick guard look cool, I thought it may of been a print but it looks clear.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the 4 string japanese version from the 90....and i was looking for a new 5 string,since I dont like my jazs bass much now.I love the ATKs


----------



## Malkav (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't care how it looks, these things seem to always have that beautiful ability to shit tone of mammoth proportions - would love this for recording


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah,sound wise they are pure fucking gold pouring from god's ass.


----------



## Origin (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh man, this looks great. Aside from the standard bridge ho-hum of course  maple board just sets it off.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 6, 2012)

The giant bridge plate doesn't look so bad with the older, full-sized body and a contrasting pickguard:


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 6, 2012)

Actually, looking at it now, I don't mind the bridge as much. But that headstock is still too big. I'd prefer my basses to not be able to be mistaken for boat paddles, thank you very much.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it's lovely, would look very nice next to my RG721!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Oooooooo, the 4 string is QUITE affordable!

Ibanez ATK800E Premium (Walnut Flat, 4-string) | Sweetwater.com

50 bucks more for the 5th string

Ibanez ATK805E Premium (Walnut Flat, 5-string) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## ECGuitars (Sep 8, 2012)

I really don't know why people are saying the headstock is to big...? Look at the placement of the tuners, you realistically can't make it any smaller than what it already is


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2012)

I like it. Might look sexier with an even number of strings though with that headstock.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 8, 2012)

bummer. It's "string through". I really don't like "string through" basses.

Welp, that was off the list fast, should have paid more attention.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 8, 2012)

this in a blue sparkle finish, with a white pickguard would be sex


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 9, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> bummer. It's "string through". I really don't like "string through" basses.
> 
> Welp, that was off the list fast, should have paid more attention.



Top mount OR string through. Trust me, I have a bass with that bridge, and if you look at the picture of the Premium, its' top-mounted.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 9, 2012)

The photo sweetwater has shows string through.


----------



## Ardez (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn that huge chrome bridge... It looks alright with my MIJ ATK (red quilt top)... but in this one  Otherwise that thing looks AWESOME.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 9, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> The photo sweetwater has shows string through.



The bridge works both ways. You can string either through the top or through the back. It has the ferrules, but you can also string just through the bridge plate as there's a place for it to "catch" the ball-end.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 11, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The bridge works both ways. You can string either through the top or through the back. It has the ferrules, but you can also string just through the bridge plate as there's a place for it to "catch" the ball-end.



That's awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 11, 2012)

Necris said:


> The massive chrome bridge coupled with the unnecessarily large headstock adds up to a
> "no thanks" for me in the aesthetics department.



Same here... The overly enthusiastic part of my brain saw the wood grain and was immediately excited, but when I realized what I was looking at, I decided that I didn't want it.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 11, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Same here... The overly enthusiastic part of my brain saw the wood grain and was immediately excited, but when I realized what I was looking at, I decided that I didn't want it.




All aesthetics aside, these ARE the ugly ducklings of the Ibby Bass world, but they play, feel and sound fantastic, loved the ATK 4 string my Bass Player used occasionally, jammed so much shit on that thing, this is just what I expect of the ATK series, just solid sounding and not good looking instruments that'll take a good beating and slapping and keep coming back for more and more, they are my favourite basses by far.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 11, 2012)

rythmic_pulses said:


> All aesthetics aside, these ARE the ugly ducklings of the Ibby Bass world, but they play, feel and sound fantastic, loved the ATK 4 string my Bass Player used occasionally, jammed so much shit on that thing, this is just what I expect of the ATK series, just solid sounding and not good looking instruments that'll take a good beating and slapping and keep coming back for more and more, they are my favourite basses by far.



No, they're not the ugly ducklings anymore.

The Groovelines are:


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the way they look, both. I guess I'm just a fanboi.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't hate on the Groovline's. I think they're super cool 
I want one, but they're reeaaally pricy.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah they seem to be pricy.


----------

